# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  3 maanden en breder worden?

## Menace

Beste lezers,

Deze vraag zal waarschijnlijk al 1000x gepost zijn maar ik vind dit tog overzichtelijker dan alle paginas afscrollen, voor diegene die me lui vinde, mijn excuses.  :Smile: 


Zoals de titel al zegt, ik heb nog 3 maanden de tijd, is het mogelijk om met 3x per week naar de sportschool te gaan en dan al resultaat te zien?!
OP WELKE MANIER DAN OOK

ik ben 17 jaar, bijna 2 meter!! en weeg 65 kilo!! (ja ik weet het ik ben echt heel iel)

ik heb van nature dus geen aanleg voor spieren mja met trainen moet het wel lukken geloof ik maar heeft er iemand tips voor hoe ik in zo'n korte tijd het meeste(het liefsts gwn veel) resultaat kan halen in een sportschool?

u kunt hier antwoorden maar als u een expert bent dan zou het fijn zijn als u een berichtje naar mij kan sturen!


mvg,

Menace

----------

